# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  اصلاح مع Hwk Selt Test

## bodr41

HWK Selt Test  hwk Selt Test  هو عبارة عن ملف مستخلص ومطور لخاصية Selft Test بالغ الاهمية في المساعدة في تصليح اجهزة نوكيا عن طريق فحص عيوب الهارد بدقة متناهية ومعرفة العطل ان كان يحتاج للسوفتوير. ام هاردوير يحتاج الصيانة.
لدلك ارتايت ان اضع بين ايديكم هدا الملف المستخلص (Extrait) حتى يكون عونا لكم في ميدان الصيانة وبالتالي تعم الفائدة ان شاء الله.    * كيفية تثبيت HWK Selt Test قم بتحميل  HWK Selt Test.rar 
وانقر مرتين على phoenix.exe*    واجهة DCT x BB5 Tools     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي على المتابعة

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## yassin55

مشكور يا بوب على المتابعه

----------


## ameerl

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## varinjeanmarie

Merci beaucoup cher ami pour cette explication et, que dieu vous benisse

----------


## ود الشيخ

بارك الله فيك

----------


## wishyar

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور أخي العزيز

----------


## omargur

_بارك الله فيك_

----------

